# Fuso Canter Stereo Upgrade



## whiskeydown (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there I was wondering if anyone could help me, I have a Fuso FE 180 Canter 2006.
I'm trying to upgrade the stereo system, I successfully replaced the 4" speakers but I am running into trouble trying to get the stock stereo receiver out. It appears it was mounted in such a way that the screws are hidden by the Dash board piece, does anyone have experience with this? Do I have to remove the dashboard? 

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

you mean a ford contour?
are there tinny holes in the left and right corner of the radio? Or is there a little peace at the left and right edge of radio, usually there is a FINISH cover that may need to be removed to show the access point.


----------

